# Ecoxotic Ecopico



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

My LFS will be carrying these soon. Looks pretty cool, but I wonder if the LEDs will be enough to grow plants. You can buy the LEDs separate, so maybe they can be used for another tank


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah I like the fact that the lighting can be upgraded (with two additional 8 watt units). If this tank was available in something larger like say 20 gallons I would totally buy it but its too small .


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

this is nice! a bigger version would be cool


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I sent them an email asking how strong the LEDs are, we'll see what they say!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Orlando is going to be carrying these at GLA, too I think. ON APE he has specs for the lights.


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

Well from the pictures and video we know it has 3 LEDs so maybe 2 watts per led with a little extra?


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

neumahrs said:


> Well from the pictures and video we know it has 3 LEDs so maybe 2 watts per led with a little extra?


It says that whole tank uses 8 watts, including the filter. I think they're 1watt LEDs at best.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

so whats that mean? not good enough for plants?


----------



## yogi1974 (Jan 31, 2009)

Saw this setup in person at Ecoxotic. Cool little tank...I do like the light and you can upgrade the lighting...


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

over_stocked said:


> Orlando is going to be carrying these at GLA, too I think. ON APE he has specs for the lights.


I was looking for the info on the light specs but couldn't find it. I'd really like to know more.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

yogi1974 said:


> ...you can upgrade the lighting...


How do you upgrade the lighting? Add more fixtures or can you buy a stronger fixture?


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

TLE041 said:


> How do you upgrade the lighting? Add more fixtures or can you buy a stronger fixture?


They said you could buy more of their LED lights and buy a splitter that allows you to hook it up to the single power cord.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> Dear "IWANNAGOFAST",
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, looks like we have our answer. I'm sure another fixture would work too, it's only 22 bucks for a 2nd light


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cool!


----------



## jomari (Mar 29, 2010)

iwannagofast,

im assuming the lfs you're referring to is neptune aquatics? 

it comes around monday. thanks to the owners, i am given a little time to decide to get one. 

its impressive and with the price quoted, its pretty much a great comparison to the fluvals 5 gal version, the chi.

at the price point tho, id consider the ebi instead, with around 3 gal more...


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

TLE041 said:


> How do you upgrade the lighting? Add more fixtures or can you buy a stronger fixture?


You can add two more light strips on the fixture it comes with so that you have 3 strips of 3 LED's. Early version of what i'm working on.


----------



## jomari (Mar 29, 2010)

nice tank swoof! more pictures... 

i also researched a bit more, for those interested, you can see a video, and the components with the pico tank showing more...

http://www.ecoxotic.com/community/a...tructions-for-setting-up-the-ecopico-aquarium

gotta love how he bends the plant tho..


----------



## mnno (Dec 7, 2010)

I've been planning on getting myself one of these or the Ebi for Persian new year, but I can't decide yet. We'll see if I've been a good boy or not.


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osVmPyBe66M&feature=related

Its a little too tall vs long for my tastes but it looks pretty quality.

-Charlie


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

These are really nice looking tanks. A couple things I like better than the Ebi:
I prefer the clean black seams over the curved glass corners and the distortion they bring. I think the lighting fixture is really nice. The ability to add more strips at $20 a pop is pretty amazing. Putting 9w of LEDs under that slim fixture on a 5g tank is gonna let you grow whatever you want.

They also said they're going to be selling those lights by themselves. You could easily add a 2nd to the tank. It wouldn't be necessary for a planted tank, but it'd be helpful for more demanding reefers. 

I'm actually looking to get a couple of these tanks to do the planted/reef twins idea I had for my twin 60Ps.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

swoof said:


> You can add two more light strips on the fixture it comes with so that you have 3 strips of 3 LED's. Early version of what i'm working on.


How did you go about the white background there?


----------



## Rhaethe (Jan 20, 2010)

That ... is actually pretty sexy. I may look into purchasing one. Maaaaybe.

*looks around for spare space*


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

I've got a frosted white background, Artscape product from Home Depot http://www.artscape-inc.com/. Then i had an old poster that was on the wall folded in half to just show the white. Put that behind and turned the lights on.


----------



## MPschenck (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello Everybody!

I'm a first time poster. I've been lurking around here for a couple of weeks trying to figure out a tank & setup to start out with. 

I had almost decided on a Finnex 4g Pico Deluxe+ until I saw this little beauty. 

My questions about the EcoPico...
What type of filter is it?
Where is the filter at? (I can't make it out in any of the pictures or videos I've seen.)

"_To upgrade your light, simply purchase a 4-way splitter below and select up to two additional LED strips. You can even have independent control by using an additional 12V power supply listed below!_"

Are the LEDs and filter on the same plug, and the LEDs have a toggle switch or separate plugs/cords? The LEDs have to be able to put on a timer right?


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

They got em in at our LFS. The LED strips are pretty bright, 2 should be able to grow anything, 3 and you'll want to go with co2 for sure. I agree it's too tall for my tastes but it looks nice. Would run a canister filter though, the little mini filter doesn't look up to snuff.


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

It comes with a small internal filter. I will probably fill my tank tonight when i get home and will put a new picture up. The filter has it's own cord, with the 4 way splitter you have an on off switch for each set of lights if you choose to get the optional extra light strips. Without the splitter there is no on off switch, you either have to use a timer or install your own inline switch.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

trackhazard said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osVmPyBe66M&feature=related


If I were to get this tank, I'd do a plantless setup similar to this. The driftwood arrangement is very striking.

What I don't like is how many fishes he has stuffed in there. I hope this is very temporary since tiger barbs do grow bigger. They barely have any room to swim now. And there's no way the internal filter can support this much bioload.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

TLE041 said:


> If I were to get this tank, I'd do a plantless setup similar to this. The driftwood arrangement is very striking.
> 
> What I don't like is how many fishes he has stuffed in there. I hope this is very temporary since tiger barbs do grow bigger. They barely have any room to swim now. And there's no way the internal filter can support this much bioload.


Yeah, being a Jeff Senske tank it's just for display purposes. He won't be keeping those barbs in the tank after filming.


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

Here's what mine looks like right now. I'm still not sure if i want to make the tree in there or not. If i do it'll either be fissidens or flame moss.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Pretty cool. In your opinion, would a "one strip" upgrade (for a total of 2) be enough light? 3 seems like metal halide crazy bright


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

It's not really that bright, it's the fact i didn't use a flash.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

very tempting...


----------



## cmador (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm just cycling an ecopico now for some dwarf puffers. I have an additional two strips of lighting since I was going to setup the tank for a saltwater pico reef. The lights seem to be pretty bright and ecoxotic seemed confident that I could grow coral, so I'm hoping plants should grow, too. We'll see.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Hmm.. nice!
Somebody get the PAR meter out and let's get some numbers!!


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

PAR readings: http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?p=18894145


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Sorry to rehash an old thread. Just looking for some info on this light. I bought the ecopico light and it came with the stock strip with 2 12k LEDS and a 453nm blue. I want to order an additional all white strip. My question is , would I have to buy an additional AC adapter or a 2-way splitter or does the strip come with another plug? Thanks!


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I was just looking at these products today. Aren’t all these lights reef lights? 

Here is a link to 
2-Way Splitter $7.95 
3-Way Splitter $8.95 
http://www.ecoxotic.com/panorama-pro-module.html


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

BruceF said:


> I was just looking at these products today. Aren’t all these lights reef lights?
> 
> Here is a link to
> 2-Way Splitter $7.95
> ...


Typically, but I believe you can still grow plants with the 12k. Unless I'm completely wrong. I wonder how successful the person that posted the pic with all three strips was?


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

to use more than one strip you'll need a splitter. These lights will grow plants.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

swoof said:


> to use more than one strip you'll need a splitter. These lights will grow plants.


Cool!! Thanks for the info.


----------



## le0p (Mar 28, 2012)

I have one of these on my Fluval CHI 5 gallon. I have three strips on mine and it works great for plants.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

le0p said:


> I have one of these on my Fluval CHI 5 gallon. I have three strips on mine and it works great for plants.


NICE!! thanks for your input... i ordered the 12k all white strip today. gonna try it along with the stock strip and see how it goes. gonna be lo-tech anyway...


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Do you have the white or white/blue add on strips on yours?


----------



## le0p (Mar 28, 2012)

I have the white/blue strips for all 3.


----------

